# Firemen Arrested on Drug Charges



## AJ Hidell (Feb 25, 2009)

This from here in my area, where nothing the firemen do surprises me anymore.  

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/breakingnews/sfl-bn-0218grow-bust,0,3136879.story*2 St. Lucie County firefighters arrested on marijuana charges*

*Joe Crankshaw | TCPalm.com*

Two St. Lucie County firefighters were arrested on marijuana cultivation charges after deputies seized 80 marijuana plants from a warehouse in Martin County and four marijuana plants from a shed in rural St. Lucie County.

Herman Michael Gonzalez, 36, of Palm City, was arrested Tuesay morning exiting a warehouse that Martin County sheriff's detectives said is a sophisticated marijuana grow house containing 80 plants valued at $400,000.
Read more!​


----------



## CAOX3 (Feb 25, 2009)

It was for medicinal purposes.


----------



## mikie (Feb 25, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> It was for medicinal purposes.



Do you carry it on your ambulance?


----------



## norcalpremt (Feb 25, 2009)

Now the FD knows where the extra hoses went!


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 25, 2009)

> Nobles told deputies he was growing the marijuana so he could sell it to make extra money, the affidavit said.


 
They were just trying to make some extra money in a bad economy.

If they were in California they would probably used as role models since that state is considering legalizing marijuana for extra tax revenue to pull  it out of a money crisis.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 25, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> They were just trying to make some extra money in a bad economy.
> 
> If they were in California they would probably used as role models since that state is considering legalizing marijuana for extra tax revenue to pull  it out of a money crisis.



That's not an excuse. There are other things one can do to earn extra money. Find another job, as a tech, as a secretary, at McDonalds, something LEGAL. Will you excuse someone who mugs people in the park or robs a bank because they were just trying to make some extra money in the bad economy?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 25, 2009)

Dont remind me that my dumb as heck state is legalizing freaking mary jane...pretty soon we are gonna have people driving higher than they were before.


----------



## karaya (Feb 25, 2009)

Isn't this the same fire service involved with the stolen foot?


----------



## reaper (Feb 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's not an excuse. There are other things one can do to earn extra money. Find another job, as a tech, as a secretary, at McDonalds, something LEGAL. *Will you excuse someone who mugs people in the park or robs a bank because they were just trying to make some extra money in the bad economy?*



At least they would be working for their money. Not waiting for the welfare check to come in!


----------



## reaper (Feb 25, 2009)

TylerHastings said:


> Dont remind me that my dumb as heck state is legalizing freaking mary jane...pretty soon we are gonna have people driving higher than they were before.



I would much rather have Stoned drivers, then drunk drivers! The speeds tend to be slower, so less injuries!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 25, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> It was for medicinal purposes.





mikie said:


> Do you carry it on your ambulance?



I might.  :excl:


----------



## firecoins (Feb 25, 2009)

reaper said:


> I would much rather have Stoned drivers, then drunk drivers! The speeds tend to be slower, so less injuries!



they also tend to be paranoid.  Are you out to get them?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 25, 2009)

karaya said:


> Isn't this the same fire service involved with the stolen foot?


Good catch!  That's exactly why nothing surprises me from them anymore.  I pray every day that I never need their services.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello?  I would like to report a stolen foot!

Have I been smoking what?  Why do you ask?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 26, 2009)

sigh..............


----------

